# iatv - ImaginAsian



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to ImaginAsian? It's no longer listed on Lyngsat and the website has become bare with very little information on it. It had been available on G23.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Wikipedia says it's long gone. Pity, I really enjoyed some of its shows.

"As of 2009, the company appears to have more or less shut down. The offices have closed and all staff have been laid off. The television network still airs, but repeats content on a weekly basis with no new content having been added in nearly a year."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginasian


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

The website is just a Go Daddy domain. So i'm afraid the network has become defunct, assuming the company has shut down and went into Chapter 7.

Although I maybe wrong.


----------

